# emulation/qemu: "kvm" accelerator not found.



## rigoletto@ (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi!

I am trying to get emulators/qemu running but when I try to use it:


```
"kvm" accelerator not found.
No accelerator found!
```

Also tried emulators/qemu-devel, same thing. Both built from ports with default OPTION.

PS. Following the WIKI and I could not find kqemu. Probably merged, I guess.

For the record, I can use VirtualBox with KVM. 

11.1-RELEASE-p6


----------



## chrbr (Dec 31, 2017)

Bonjour,
may be Thread 175 gives some useful information. It is pretty old, but why not? By the way, I have not tired it but only have digged for information. Good luck!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 31, 2017)

chrbr said:


> Bonjour,
> may be Thread 175 gives some useful information. It is pretty old, but why not? By the way, I have not tired it but only have digged for information. Good luck!



chrbr 

I saw that already. The things seem a lot of different now, and so the available options.

Lets see if vermaden pop-up around, since he did that old guide. 

Thanks!


----------



## vermaden (Jan 2, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> chrbr
> 
> I saw that already. The things seem a lot of different now, and so the available options.
> 
> ...


I havent user QEMU on FreeBSD since ages, as VirtualBox and Bhyve were available I havent used QEMU.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks!

I guess I will not be using it too... I was willing to get rid of VirtualBox.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 2, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I guess I will not be using it too... I was willing to get rid of VirtualBox.


Then use Bhyve, its closer to QEMU.

Using QEMU for i386/amd64 archs does not make much sense on amd64 system, Bhyve is for that much better, unles You have some specific needs like running QNX or Windows XP, then Bhybe is a problem and where VirtualBox and QEMU come with help.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 2, 2018)

My use for VM is usually quite simple: install Manjaro XFCE to quick test something in the aur what I will not keep after the test, including the Manjaro it self.

The issue of using Bhyve is I think I can just get a gui using UEFI VNC, and my board is BIOS.

My plan was simple: get rid of VirtualBox and use emulators/qemu + emulators/aqemu. I did ever updated the emulators/aqemu port. lol


----------



## vermaden (Jan 2, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> The issue of using Bhyve is I think I can just get a gui using UEFI VNC, and my board is BIOS.


You are confusing Your system with guest system.
It does not matter that You boot your host FreeBSD system in 'Legacy/BIOS' mode, I also do.

Then, You can start Bhyve VM in UEFI or Legacy/BIOS mode, which does not have anything to do with your host os being booted in BIOS/Legacy mode.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 5, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am trying to get emulators/qemu running but when I try to use it:
> 
> ...



Hi lebarondemerde....Unfortunately AFAIK Cecconi's  KVM-FreeBSD is discontinued and is broken since June 2014, so around ~10.1 FreeBSD RELEASE. Main page of the project's site has not received an update for years:

http://retis.sssup.it/~fabio/freebsd/lkvm/

KVM module used to be loadable in Kernel (as kqemu.ko  module if I'm not wrong), after installing devel/linux-kmod-compat and emulators/kqemu-kmod which are currently broken.
Then, to use KVM as sublayer one had to pass the `--kernel-kqemu` option to the qemu command string.

A pity, truly, but one more reason to focus developement on bhyve instead.
KVM is an amazing hypervisor (just think about the VGA PCIe passthrough) but I couldn't stand its front-end to be a QEMU fork: bhyve as opposite is a standalone project on its own



lebarondemerde said:


> .
> My plan was simple: get rid of VirtualBox and use emulators/qemu + emulators/aqemu. I did ever updated the emulators/aqemu port. lol



In absence of KVM, you could use emulators/qtemu a GUI front-end for standard QEMU. BTW I have various QEMU VMs on BSD


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 5, 2018)

Sensucht94

Thank you for the info. For now I am sticking with VirtualBox using the KVM acceleration.

I will recompile world/kernel with bhyve support and try it out (I am just waiting the expected fixes around Meltdown and Spectre, to do it just one time). As vermaden pointed out I was really mistaking the bhyve UEFI _thing_.


----------

